# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΠΛΕΟΝ !!

## Lacrymosa

hello λοιπον οπως εχω γραψει ξανα με τον εμετο δεν το πολυκατεχω πλεον, οποτε το χω ριξει στα καθαρτικα.. χτες εφτασα σε σημειο που δεν ειχα ξαναφτασει, απανωτο βουλιμικο, δλδ τρωω αρχικα παγωτο, 2 γιαουρτακια με cornflakes, 2 πιπεριες γεμιστες κ ριζοτο κ μετα προσπαθω να τα βγαλω, κ εκει που πιεζα βγηκε αιμα μαζι με λιγο εμετο κ μετα κατι ειχε καθισει απο τον εμετο στο λαιμο μου κ κολλησε, το αιμα πρωτη φορα μου βγαινει, κ τρομοκρατηθηκα...

μετα απο 2 ωρες ξανακανω βουλιμικο με μπουγατσα, κεικ κ γεμιστα κ αυτη τη φορα παιρνω 10 καθαρτικα, φευγω εξω, κ οταν γυριζω ενω ειχε περασει η ωρα κ επρεπε να αρχισει η δραση του κ με το παραπανω, πηγα τουαλετα μονο 5 φορες, κ τσαντιστηκα γιατι σιγουρα δεν βγηκαν ολα, την πρωτη φορα που ειχα παρει dulcolax ειχα παρει 2 μονο κ ειχα παει τουαλετα καμια 20 φορες, τωρα με 10 κ να παω μονο 5 κ παλι να βγαινουν με το ζορι ???

εμετος δεν βγαινει, καθαρτικα δεν δουλευουν οπως πρεπει, τι σκατα θα κανω απο δω κ στο εξης, αμα δεν μπορω να τα βγαλω ουτε απο πανω ουτε απο κατω??

σκεφτομαι να παρω εμετικο διαλυμα, εχει παρει κανεις ?? σε 20 λεπτα βγαινουν ολα νερακι κ ουτε γατα ουτε ζημια... αυτο που δινουν κ στη δηλητηριαση..

εχω βαλει 3 κιλα κ η μονη λυση ειναι να μην τρωω, αλλα πως να το κανω, αφου κουβαληθηκε η μανα μου κ εφερε 5 ταψια με φαγητα?? πως να τα βλεπω κ να μην τρωω?? κ παγωτο εχω φαει 4 φορες ολο το καλοκαιρι κ το χειμωνα αμα τρωω πονει ο λαιμος μου...

βλεπω την αδερφη μου να τρωει απ ολα κ να μην σκοτιζεται αμα εφαγε παραπανω η οχι, κ μπορει να ειναι 60 κιλα αλλα ειναι τουλαχιστον ευτυχισμενη, εγω γιατι να μην ειμαι??

θελω να εξαφανισω απο προσωπου γης οτιδηποτε φαγωσιμο, πεταξα κατι μπιφτεκια στη γατα μου αλλα δεν τα φαγε κ για να μην καταλαβουν οτι εγω τα πεταξα πηγα κ τα μαζεψα

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

Ο Χριστος και η Παναγια!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

...βλεπω την αδερφη μου να τρωει απ ολα κ να μην σκοτιζεται αμα εφαγε παραπανω η οχι, κ μπορει να ειναι 60 κιλα αλλα ειναι τουλαχιστον ευτυχισμενη, εγω γιατι να μην ειμαι??...

Πολλα ειναι 60 κιλα;;;Τι υψος εχει;

----------


## niah

Λακριμοζα να σε ρωτησω κατι?
Μπορεις να το βαλεις πεισμα μια βδομαδα να τρως μονο φρουτα, λαχανικα κ χυμους?
μπορεις να το κανεις αυτο?σκεψου το λιγο σοβαρα και πες μου
Εκει θα φανει ο ελεγχος σου.
Κι ουτε να τα βγαζεις χρειαζεται ουτε τιποτα.Και ενεργεια θα παρεις κι ουτε σ αυτες τις μαλακιες που κανεις τωρα θα χρειαζεται να υποβαλεις τον εαυτο σου.
Εχεις κανει ζημια στον οργανισμο σου μπορεις να το παρεις χαμπαρι?

----------


## Remedy

τα καθαρκτικα ειναι μυθος.
ειναι σκετη αφυδατωση η διαρροια, τις θερμιδες δεν τις γλυτωνεις.
οταν το φαγητο εχει φτασει εκει, ηδη εχει απορροφηθει οτι χρειαζεται.
τσαμπα χαλας την φυσιολογικη εντερικη σου λειτουργια και σε λιγο καιρο θα χρειαζεσαι καθαρκτικα για να πας τουαλετα κι απο θερμιδες δεν γλυτωνεις σχεδον τιποτε.

----------


## ΝεοΞεκινημα

Lacrymosa τι υψος και κιλα εχεις;

Το βαρος σου μπορεις να το ελεγχεις με την γυμναστικη αποτελεσματικα

----------


## Lacrymosa

με τα καθαρτικα ναι, δεν χανεις τιποτα ιδιαιτερο, μονο υγρα κ ηλεκτολυτες αλλα αδειαζει το στομαχι κ ειναι φλατ αισθηση μετα, αμα φαω φρουτα κ λαχανικα για μια βδομαδα την επομενη θα το ριξω στα σοκολατοειδη, 60 κιλα δεν θελω με τιποτα να φτασω, στις πανελληνεις ημουν 63 κ ενιωθα πολυ ασχημα να κυκλοφορησω..

----------


## Lacrymosa

εμετος η καθαρτικα ειναι ευκολοτερο απο γυμναστικη, αμα φαω τον αμπακο μετα δεν μπορω να κουνηθω, τι γυμναστικη να κανω..

----------


## Remedy

η λυση οπως ξερεις , ειναι να μην τρως τον αμπακο ωστε να μην εχεις μετα αυτη την παρορμηση με τους εμετους..
δεν χρειαζεται να στερεισαι, απλα βαλε ενα προγραμμα με φυσιολογικες ποσοτητες.
ξερω, στα λογια ειναι πολυ απλο, αλλα ισως δεν εχεις καταλαβει ακομα οτι ο εμετος δεν ειναι λυση κι απ οτι ειδες, δεν μπορει να συνεχιζεται για παντα..

----------


## Lacrymosa

μα πλεον δεν μπορω να κανω εμετο !! κ μου τη σπαει αυτο γιατι παλιοτερα το εκανα ανετα!! η μονη λυση ειναι εμετικο διαλυμα, αλλα δεν ξερω αμα ειναι επικινδυνο γιατι το δινουν στις δηλητηριασεις κ μπορει να κανει ζημια στα τοιχωματα στο στομαχι, σιγουρα θα ειναι πιο δυνατο απ τα καθαρτικα !

----------


## πιεσμενη

Mαθε ν αγαπας τον εαυτο σου..... Γιατι υποβαλεις τον οργανισμο σου σε βασανιστηρια??? Δεν τον λυπασαι?Ετσι οπως πας θα τρεχεις στα νοσοκομεια κ μπορει να εχεις κανει ανεπανορθωτη ζημια στον οργανισμο σου...εισαι νεο κοριτσι κ το μονο που κανεις ειναι να ΜΗΝ ΖΕΙΣ..γιατι ετσι οπως λειτουργεις δεν ζεις...βασανιζεσαι.......Ειναι κριμα να το κανεις αυτο.......... πολυ κριμα...

----------


## ithaki

εισαι .... χαζη....και το εννοω, κανε με ρεπορτ σκασιλα μου...
αν πιστευεις οτι το να φτασεις 50-40 δεν ξερω εγω ... για να αρεσεις .... δεν θα μεινεις ποτε ικανοποιημενη απο τον εαυτο σου.
ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΙΑΣΙΜΑΤΑ δρομος διχως σηματα.
(αυτο ειναι δικια μου προσωπικη αποψη και δεν ενστερνιζομαι τι λενε οι υπολοιποι._)
Τα υγρα στο στομαχι πρεπει να μενουν εκει για να βοηθουν στην διασπαση των θρεπτικων ουσιων και τον καταμερισμο των επιμερους στοιχειων της τροφης που προσλαμβανεις.
Η μαλακια που κανεις ειναι οτι ξερνας σκοπιμως.... αδειαζεις το στομαχι σου, στεγνωνει , απαιτει νερο, θρεπτικες υλες και χρονο να ξαναδημιουργηθει το υγρο εκει μεσα, τρως το ξαναβγαζεις, δεν καταφερνεις τπτ ετσι,γιατι αφενος κουραζεις τον οργανισμο σου, η τροφη σου δεν χωνευεται σωστα με αποτελεσμα να τρως λιγο και να παχαινεις περισσοτερο.
ρωτα εναν ενδοκρινολογο να σου πει... γιατι σιγα μην με πιστεψεις.
και μην αρχισεις τις δικαιολογιες.

----------


## Lacrymosa

ιθακη δεν σε κανω ριπορτ καταρχην , κατα δευτερον στις διατροφικες διαταραχες δεν το κανεις για να αρεσεις, δλδ δεν ειναι επιφανειακο το θεμα οπως πολλοι μπορει να πιστευουν, αλλα εχει βαθυτερες ριζες κ αιτιες που ειναι χρονιες πολλες φορες κ ειναι δυσκολο να εξαλειφθουν αμα εχουν παγιωθει, αλλωστε οι αντρες απ ο,τι ξερω δεν δινουν κ τοση μεγαλη βαρυτητα στα κιλα, οποτε δεν ειναι γκομενιστικο το θεμα, αλλα εχει να κανει με τη σχεση που εχεις με τον εαυτο σου, οσο για το αλλο, ναι ετσι ειναι, γι αυτο κ εβαλα 3 κιλα, γιατι με τα καθαρτικα εχεις την ψευδαισθηση οτι χανεις επειδη μετα η κοιλια σου εινα φλατ, αλλα οι θερμιδες μπηκαν, μιας κ η απορροφηση γινεται στο λεπτο εντερο ενω το καθαρτικο δρα στον κωλο

----------


## streidi

Καλή μου Lacry, δε μπορούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε... Όσα θέματα και να ανοίξεις, όσα μηνύματα κι αν σου γράψουμε, μηδέν αποτέλεσμα. Απλά παίρνεις λίγη υποστήριξη (αν παίρνεις) και μετά άντε πάλι από την αρχή. Και ούτε να σε καταλάβουμε μπορούμε στην τελική, μόνο άτομο που έχει μελετήσει πάρα πολύ καλά τις διατροφικές,ή που έχει και το ίδιο μπορεί ίσως να σε νιώσει. Μονο εσύ μπορείς να σε βοηθήσεις, με βοήθεια επαγγελματική, συνειδητοποιημένη και συστηματική. Αλλά να σου πω τη μαύρη μου αλήθεια, δε με έχεις πείσει ότι θα ήθελες κατι τέτοιο, ίσως δεν είσαι σε φάση ακόμα, δεν ξέρω. Πρόσεξε μόνο να μην είναι πολύ αργά όταν το αποφασίσεις, γιατί κάποιες βλάβες στον οργανισμό είναι μη αναστρέψιμες. Κρίμα πάντως... :(

----------


## niah

Πρεπει να επιβληθεις στον εαυτο σου λακριμοζα.Αφου το λες και μονη σου οτι αυτα που κανεις δεν εχουν κανενα νοημα.Δηλαδη τα περνας ολα αυτα για να νιωθεις φλατ το στομαχι σου??!
Βρες τον σωστο τροπο για να ειναι φλατ το στομαχι σου και να μη φουσκωνεις,
Αν βαλεις ενα προγραμμα η επιβαλεις στον εαυτο σου για καποιο καιρο ορισμενες τροφες που θα καταναλωνει, καθε μερα που θα τα καταφερνεις θα νιωθεις ολο και πιο περιφανη και σιγουρη για εσενα.Και τοτε θα αντιληφθεις ποσο περιττα και επιζημια ηταν ολα αυτα.
Επειδη περναω κι εγω τετοιες περιοδους, σου λεω τι πιανει σε εμενα.
Οι πρωτες 1-2 μερες ειναι ψιλοξενερωτες.Μετα γουσταρεις.
Το θεμα βεβαια ειναι *θελεις* να αποδεσμευτεις καποια στιγμη απο ολα αυτα?αυτο ειναι το βασικοτερο

----------


## IRENEMARINA

Γιατί κοριτσάκι μου βασανίζεις έτσι τον εαυτό σου;;; νομίζω ότι θα έπρεπε να συζητήσεις μ' έναν ειδικό το γιατί υποβάλλεις τον εαυτό σου σε τέτοια βασανιστήρια και με τη βοήθεια ενός διαιτολόγου στη συνέχεια να αρχίσεις ν' ακολουθείς μια ισορροπημένη διατροφή... εγώ είμαι λίγο λιχούδα και μερικές φορές μπορεί να τρώω ανακατεμένα πράγματα (παγωτό για παράδειγμα και μετά από λίγη ώρα και γλυκό) αλλά δεν το ρίχνω μετά ούτε στα καθαρτικά ούτε στους εμετούς... δόξα τω θεώ....

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

lacry ξερω πως νιωθεις, πως εχεις χασει καθε μεσο ασφαλειας. τον εμετο και τα καθαρτικα. οπως ειπανε στο υπογραφω κ εγω τα καθαρτικα δεν βγαζουν το φαι!!!!! το λιπος μενει στο εντερο. βγαινουν αλλα με τα σκατα!

επισης δεν γινεται να ποσταρεις κ να περιμενεις να σ πει καποιος τι να παρεις για να ξερασεις κανεις δεν θα σ πει εδω μεσα δημοσιως!

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

ιρενεμαρινα δεν μπορει να παει σε διαιτολογο! ουτε εγω μπορω να παω!θα ναι χειροτερα μετα αν μπει σε διαδικασια ΠΑΛΙ διαιτας με ειδικο που πρεπει να σε ζυγιζει 1 φορα την βδομ! θα χεις το αγχος και επισης θα ναι πιο εντονη η προσπαθεια να τα βγαλει επειδη θα χει ζυγαρια και ανθρωπο να ελεγχει!!!

----------


## Σουέλ

> Καλή μου Lacry, δε μπορούμε να σε βοηθήσουμε... Όσα θέματα και να ανοίξεις, όσα μηνύματα κι αν σου γράψουμε, μηδέν αποτέλεσμα. Απλά παίρνεις λίγη υποστήριξη (αν παίρνεις) και μετά άντε πάλι από την αρχή. Και ούτε να σε καταλάβουμε μπορούμε στην τελική, μόνο άτομο που έχει μελετήσει πάρα πολύ καλά τις διατροφικές,ή που έχει και το ίδιο μπορεί ίσως να σε νιώσει. Μονο εσύ μπορείς να σε βοηθήσεις, με βοήθεια επαγγελματική, συνειδητοποιημένη και συστηματική. Αλλά να σου πω τη μαύρη μου αλήθεια, δε με έχεις πείσει ότι θα ήθελες κατι τέτοιο, ίσως δεν είσαι σε φάση ακόμα, δεν ξέρω. Πρόσεξε μόνο να μην είναι πολύ αργά όταν το αποφασίσεις, γιατί κάποιες βλάβες στον οργανισμό είναι μη αναστρέψιμες. Κρίμα πάντως... :(


 +10 streidi...

Καλή μου Λάκρι, διάβασε αυτό το μήνυμα προσεκτικά...
Πόση αλήθεια έχει;
Δεν ξεκινάμε απο αυτό και να αφήσουμε τις συζητήσεις του "κώλου":Ρ...Εδώ είμαστε και τα ξαναλέμε....
Είσαι τόσο καλό πλασματάκι...

----------


## IRENEMARINA

Δεν είμαι ειδική για τις διαταραχές αυτού του τύπου αλλά με το φτωχό μου το μυαλό σκέφτομαι ότι το θέμα είναι να τρώει ισορροπημένα και να μη προσπαθεί μετά να τα βγάλει με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο... και κυρίως να μάθει ν' αγαπάει τον εαυτό της και να μην τον υποβάλλει σε τέτοια βασανιστήρια....

----------


## claire

> Λακριμοζα να σε ρωτησω κατι?
> Μπορεις να το βαλεις πεισμα μια βδομαδα *να τρως μονο φρουτα, λαχανικα κ χυμους*?
> μπορεις να το κανεις αυτο?σκεψου το λιγο σοβαρα και πες μου
> Εκει θα φανει ο ελεγχος σου.
> Κι ουτε να τα βγαζεις χρειαζεται ουτε τιποτα.*Και ενεργεια θα παρεις* κι ουτε σ αυτες τις μαλακιες που κανεις τωρα θα χρειαζεται να υποβαλεις τον εαυτο σου.
> Εχεις κανει ζημια στον οργανισμο σου μπορεις να το παρεις χαμπαρι?


αν μια βδομάδα τρως δηλαδή μια σαλάτα και 2 μπανάνες έχεις ενέργεια? ζαλάδες και σκοτοδίνες ίσως....

εμένα αυτά που έφαγες ρε λακρυμόζα δεν μου φαίνονται πολλά για να λες ότι έκανες βουλιμικό. νορμάλ πράγματα.

----------


## niah

Δεν υπεδειξα ποσοτητα.Ειδος τροφης προτεινα για ενα χρονικο διαστημα.
Δεν εχεις ακουσει ανθρωπους να τρωνε σε μια φαση της ζωης τους(ειδικα καλοκαιρι που υπαρχει κ ποικιλια) φρουτα κ λαχανικα?
Δεν νομιζω καποιος που το κανει ας πουμε για αποτοξινωση για μια βδομαδα να χει ζαλαδες και σκοτοδεινες οταν οι ποσοτητες ειναι επαρκεις.
Εμενα τουλαχιστον δεν μου συμβαινει,αν συμβει εννοειται οτι το ψαχνει και προσθετει κατι αλλο στη διατροφη

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

μα και να το πει πως θα το κανει δεν θα πετυχει επειδη ο οργανισμος της μετα απο ελλειψεις ζηταει πραγματα τωρα! γιαυτο κανει και βουλιμικα! οι αλλοι ανθρωποι που οπως λες κανουν αποτοξινωση δεν εχουν τετοιου ειδους προβλημα! εγω οταν ξεπερασα σχετικα τις τεραστιες βουλιμικες μ περιοδους αναγκαστικα να παρω μερικα κιλα! μετα σταματησε να ζηταει ο οργανισμος μ πραγματα και το ρυθμισα! αλλα εγινε αθελα μου! δεν σκοπευα ΠΟΤΕ να παρω κιλα ηταν ο χειροτερος εφιαλτης μ! αμα γινει κ σε κεινη τοτε θα ξεπεραστει

----------


## Lou!

οπως λεει κ το στρειδι, γιατι ασχολουμαστε με τα επιφανειακα?

λακρυ ολα αυτα ακουγονται σαν διατροφικη διαταραχη. δεν ξερω σχεδον τπτ γiα αυτα, αλλα απο μια συνεδρια με την ψυχολογο μου που ειχα κανει, κατι συζηταγαμε για τα μανεκεν κ μου ειπε 2 πραγματα γι αυτα γιατι την ενδιαφερουν πολυ οι διατροφικες. η διατροφικη διαταραχη ουσιαστικα κρυβει απο πισω της υπερβολικη τελειοθηρια που βγαινει σε μορφη να ειμαι τελειος με το σωμα μου. τελικα οι κοπελες με διατροφικη κ με ανορεξια, ειναι δυστυχεις, μονο για τον εαυτο τους το κανουν, σαν εμφανιση ειναι -κατα τα λογια της ψυχολογου μου- σαν σκιαχτρα, ειναι ανοργασμικες, δεν μπορουν να εχουν οργασμο, ουτε οι αντρες θελουν πετσι κ κοκκαλα. κ πώς να μπορεις να εισαι ερωτικος οταν εισαι ολο "μη φαω αυτο κ μη φαω εκεινο κ θα παχυνω"? ο ερωτας ειναι παραδοση στον αλλο. τις ανορεξικες τις φανταζομαι σφιγμενες, να μην μπορουν να παραδωθουν στον εραστη τους, να αφεθουν στη μαγεια του ερωτα, να αφησουν τον ελεγχο του εαυτου τους.

νομιζω οτι καλυτερα θα ηταν να αφησεις ολες αυτες τις βλακειες κ να ξεκινησεις ψυχοθεραπεια κ για τη διατροφικη κ για την τελειομανια που εχεις αναφερει κ σε αλλα ποστ οτι σε βασανιζει. κ με τον καιρο θα τα πας μια χαρα! καλη συνεχεια! :D

----------


## claire

ναι εγώ τρώω 5-6 διαφορετικά φρούτα και σαλάτα ΚΑΘΕ μερα χειμώνα-καλοκαίρι. αλλά παράλληλα τρώω μούσλι, ξηρούς καρπούς, το φαγάκι μου κανονικά και γλυκά αν θέλω, γάλα, γιαούρτι ή τυρί. και αυτά κάθε μέρα.

σε φάσεις που έχω κόψει εντελώς το κρέας για μια βδομάδα πχ μετά από λίγες μέρες νιώθω αδυναμία σε σημείο να μην μπορώ να βγάλω την προπονησή μου καλά. και δεν έχω πρόβλημα με αναιμίες και τέτοια.

η λύση δεν είναι να μπει ο άλλος σε φάση στέρησης. αλλά να αλλάξει τρόπο σκέψης σε ένα βαθμό για να μπορεί να είναι λειτουργικός και να μην ξεσπάει στο σώμα του. οπότε το να της δίνουμε συμβουλές για πλάνα διατροφής νομίζω πως μάλλον κακό της κάνει μακροπρόθεσμα παρά καλό.

----------


## claire

> μα και να το πει πως θα το κανει δεν θα πετυχει επειδη ο οργανισμος της μετα απο ελλειψεις ζηταει πραγματα τωρα! γιαυτο κανει και βουλιμικα! οι αλλοι ανθρωποι που οπως λες κανουν αποτοξινωση δεν εχουν τετοιου ειδους προβλημα! εγω οταν ξεπερασα σχετικα τις τεραστιες βουλιμικες μ περιοδους αναγκαστικα να παρω μερικα κιλα! μετα σταματησε να ζηταει ο οργανισμος μ πραγματα και το ρυθμισα! αλλα εγινε αθελα μου! δεν σκοπευα ΠΟΤΕ να παρω κιλα ηταν ο χειροτερος εφιαλτης μ! αμα γινει κ σε κεινη τοτε θα ξεπεραστει



πολύ σωστή.

----------


## πιεσμενη

> ναι εγώ τρώω 5-6 διαφορετικά φρούτα και σαλάτα ΚΑΘΕ μερα χειμώνα-καλοκαίρι. αλλά παράλληλα τρώω μούσλι, ξηρούς καρπούς, το φαγάκι μου κανονικά και γλυκά αν θέλω, γάλα, γιαούρτι ή τυρί. και αυτά κάθε μέρα.
> 
> σε φάσεις που έχω κόψει εντελώς το κρέας για μια βδομάδα πχ μετά από λίγες μέρες νιώθω αδυναμία σε σημείο να μην μπορώ να βγάλω την προπονησή μου καλά. και δεν έχω πρόβλημα με αναιμίες και τέτοια.
> 
> η λύση δεν είναι να μπει ο άλλος σε φάση στέρησης. αλλά να αλλάξει τρόπο σκέψης σε ένα βαθμό για να μπορεί να είναι λειτουργικός και να μην ξεσπάει στο σώμα του. οπότε το να της δίνουμε συμβουλές για πλάνα διατροφής νομίζω πως μάλλον κακό της κάνει μακροπρόθεσμα παρά καλό.


Σωστο αυτο για τα πλανα διατροφης οπως το θετεις.... πριν μερικες μερες ειχαμε την ιδια συζητηση κ της ειχα πει οτι οταν νιωθει οτι παει να την πιασει βουλιμικο να το ριχνει στα καροτα,στ αγγουρακια κ στα φρουτα οποτε να μην μπαινει κ στην διαδικασια πω πωωωω εχω παρει θερμιδες πρεπει να τα βγαλω ολα με τον οποιοδηποτε τροπο....αλλα οτι συμβουλη κ αν της δωσουμε αν η ιδια δεν θελησει να βγει απ αυτο το λουκι δεν προκειτε να βγει........ κ εκτος αυτου εμεις ειμαστε εξω απο το χορο κ δεν μπορουμε να ξερουμε πως νιωθει αυτο το κοριτσι...... που ειναι κ πανεξυπνο!!!!

----------


## claire

για να την πιάνει βουλιμικό μάλλον πάει να πει ότι της χρειάζονται αυτά που θέλει να φάει είτε σωματικά είτε ψυχολογικά.

μεγαλύτερη σημασία έχει το να βρει τρόπους να αποφεύγει τα βουλιμικά ή αν της συμβαίνουν να μπορεί να εκλογικεύει λίγο την κατάσταση και να μην την πιάνει απελπισία?

βουλιμικά κάνουμε όλοι νομίζω σε φάσεις, απλά δεν τα λέμε έτσι. εσάς δεν σας έχει τύχει να φάτε μια μέρα μέχρι σκασμού από λαιμαργία και μόνο? απλά μετά δεν τρέχει και τίποτα.

----------


## niah

> μα και να το πει πως θα το κανει δεν θα πετυχει επειδη ο οργανισμος της μετα απο ελλειψεις ζηταει πραγματα τωρα! γιαυτο κανει και βουλιμικα! οι αλλοι ανθρωποι που οπως λες κανουν αποτοξινωση δεν εχουν τετοιου ειδους προβλημα! εγω οταν ξεπερασα σχετικα τις τεραστιες βουλιμικες μ περιοδους αναγκαστικα να παρω μερικα κιλα! μετα σταματησε να ζηταει ο οργανισμος μ πραγματα και το ρυθμισα! αλλα εγινε αθελα μου! δεν σκοπευα ΠΟΤΕ να παρω κιλα ηταν ο χειροτερος εφιαλτης μ! αμα γινει κ σε κεινη τοτε θα ξεπεραστει


 Εχεις δικιο στα περι οργανισμου.Κι εγω οι μοναδικες φορες που ειχα αποτελεσματα κι ετρωγα νορμαλ ηταν οταν ασχολιομουν μ αλλα πραγματα κ δεν στερομουν κανενα ειδος τροφης.Οταν με λιγα λογια δεν το χα μονιμως στο μυαλο μου.Μπορει να τρωγα μια σοκολατα και αυτο ηταν,δεν θα το ριχνα μετα σε τουρτες,παγωτα και 1002 αλλα με τη σκεψη του "αφου το γμσα που το γμσα γιατι να μην φαω τα παντα και μετα βλεπουμε."πραγμα που κανω σε βουλιμικες φασεις.
Εγω αυτη τη στιγμη κανω αυτο που προτεινα και στη λακρι.Και της το προτεινα προκειμενου να μην καταφευγει στις μεθοδους που καταφευγει.Γιατι σιγουρα τρωγοντας υγιεινα δεν θα νιωθει την αναγκη να αποβαλει την τροφη.Και θα νιωθε οτι εχει κ τον πολυποθητο ελεγχο.Κι οταν θα μπαινε το μυαλο τις σε τετοιου ειδους διατροφικες συνηθειες σιγα και σταδιακα θα προσθετε και γαλα,γιαουρτια,ψαρι,κρεας κλπ κλπ.,και αργοτερα τρωγοντας κ ενα παγωτο δεν θα νιωθε πως ηρθε το τελος του κοσμου.
Νομιζω οτι το κλειδι σ ολα αυτα ειναι να μπορεσεις να μην το χεις συνεχεια στο μυαλο σου,να μην καθοριζει τη ζωη σου,να απασχολεισαι με αλλα πραγματα στη διαρκεια της ημερας,και το βασικο και κυριοτερο που ξαναναφερθηκε να μαθεις να αγαπας,να φροντιζεις και να νοιαζεσαι πραγματικα τον εαυτο σου κι οχι να τον εκδικεισαι.Τωρα το πως επιτυγχανονται ολα αυτα ειναι αλλο θεμα βεβαια.

----------


## claire

niah, έχεις κι εσύ διατροφική διαταραχή?

----------


## pythagoras23

οποιος θελει να ξερασει φυσικα ....στις 9:45 παιζει ο παναθηναικος...

----------


## niah

> ναι εγώ τρώω 5-6 διαφορετικά φρούτα και σαλάτα ΚΑΘΕ μερα χειμώνα-καλοκαίρι. αλλά παράλληλα τρώω μούσλι, ξηρούς καρπούς, το φαγάκι μου κανονικά και γλυκά αν θέλω, γάλα, γιαούρτι ή τυρί. και αυτά κάθε μέρα.
> 
> σε φάσεις που έχω κόψει εντελώς το κρέας για μια βδομάδα πχ μετά από λίγες μέρες νιώθω αδυναμία σε σημείο να μην μπορώ να βγάλω την προπονησή μου καλά. και δεν έχω πρόβλημα με αναιμίες και τέτοια.
> 
> η λύση δεν είναι να μπει ο άλλος σε φάση στέρησης. αλλά να αλλάξει τρόπο σκέψης σε ένα βαθμό για να μπορεί να είναι λειτουργικός και να μην ξεσπάει στο σώμα του. οπότε το να της δίνουμε συμβουλές για πλάνα διατροφής νομίζω πως μάλλον κακό της κάνει μακροπρόθεσμα παρά καλό.


 Κλεαρ εννοειται πως αυτα που αναφερεις ειναι στα πλαισια μιας σωστης διατροφης κι οτι το σωστοτερο και το πιο γαματο ειναι να μην στερειται ο αλλος τιποτα ομως δεν ειναι το μυαλο της σ αυτο το τριπακι αυτη τη στιγμη.Οπως εχω καταλαβει ειναι σε φαση που ειναι των ακρων.¨η τα τρωω ολα και τα ξερναω,ή δεν τρωω τιποτα."Γι αυτο ξαναλεω προτεινα αυτο το ειδος διατροφης για μια βδομαδα ωστε να μπει σ ενα δρομο τετοιων στροφων το μυαλο.Εμενα οταν περναει αυτη η φαση της αποτοξινωσης,κι αφου νιωθω πιο αναλαφρη πια αρχιζω και τρωω σωστα,δεν στερουμαι τπτ και δεν παιρνω και βαρος.
Οσο για τα βουλιμικα που αναφερεις δεν ειναι απαραιτητο οτι ο αλλος τα χρειαζεται.
Εχω φαει σε τετοια φαση 2λιτρο παγωτο μετα απο γυροπιτα,και καπακι κρεπα με σοκολατα μπισκοτο +γαριδακια.....
Λες να τα χρειαζοταν ολα αυτα ο οργανισμος μου?Ειναι ο τροπος που στροφαρει το κεφαλι σου εκεινη την στιγμη.

----------


## niah

> niah, έχεις κι εσύ διατροφική διαταραχή?


Δεν κατεφυγα ποτε μου σε εμετους.Στα 15 μου περιπου για κανα χρονο οποτε ετρωγα(σπανιως), ετρωγα καροτα και ντοματες.Εμενα βδομαδες θεονηστικια κι οταν τελειωνε η βδομαδα ετρωγα αυτα που σου πα.Μονο που για να αποβαλλω τροφη δεν εκανα ποτε εμετο,επαιρνα καθαρτικα μονο(μαγνησια για την ακριβεια-μπλιαξ!-).
Απο βουλιμικα εχουμε μπολικα.αλλα η πιο μπαμ φαση ηταν αυτη που προανεφερα

----------


## claire

συγνώμη είδες τι γράφει ότι έφαγε και το λέει "βουλιμικό"? 

οκ έφαγε και ένα παγωτάκι, αλλά γιαούρτι με δημητρικά και γεμιστες πιπεριές με ρύζι... ντάξει αυτά δεν τα λες και σαβούρα.
αλλά να φας και μια μέρα ένα λίτρο παγωτό... ε, και?

----------


## niah

"λδ τρωω αρχικα παγωτο, 2 γιαουρτακια με cornflakes, 2 πιπεριες γεμιστες κ ριζοτο κ μετα προσπαθω να τα βγαλω, κ εκει που πιεζα βγηκε αιμα μαζι με λιγο εμετο κ μετα κατι ειχε καθισει απο τον εμετο στο λαιμο μου κ κολλησε, το αιμα πρωτη φορα μου βγαινει, κ τρομοκρατηθηκα...

μετα απο 2 ωρες ξανακανω βουλιμικο με μπουγατσα, κεικ κ γεμιστα "

αυτα λεει οτι εφαγε μεσα σε 2 και κατι ωρες.Μπουγατσα,κεικ,3 γεμιστα κ πανω,ριζοτο,γιαουρτια,κορν φλεικς, παγωτο.
Ε σε διαστημα δυο ωρων δεν ειναι και λιγα ;ρ Δεν ειναι σαβουρα αλλα ειναι σχετικα μεγαλη ποσοτητα.
Δεν ειπα οτι εγινε κατι αν φας μια μερα 1 λιτρο παγωτο.Ισα ισα λεω οτι η καλυτερη φαση ειναι να μην στερεις τιποτα απο τον εαυτο σου.Εχω περασει και τετοια διαστηματα τα οποια ηταν τα πιο γαματα πανω στο θεμα της διατροφης.Αλλα εχω περασει κι αλλα που αν ετρωγα κατι "απαγορευμενο"ας ηταν κι ενα κομματι σοκολατα,μετα το χεζα τελειως.Ετρωγα οτι να ναι,και *πολυ* οτι να ναι, χωρις να πειναω καθολου.Ειναι θεμα λαθος στροφαρισματος εκει ειναι η λυση.εκει πρεπει να γινει η δουλεια.
Εγραψα εναν τροπο που πιανει σε εμενα.Τρωω για λιγο καιρο οσα φρουτα κ λαχανικα γουσταρω (μπορει εν το μεταξυ να φαω και τυρια κ ψωμια,αλλωστε οι σαλατες μου παντα εχουν αρκετη φετα,και μετα νιωθω αν τα καταφερω πολυ καλυτερα κι αρχιζω να τρωω νορμαλ.νιωθω οτι ειχα τον ελεγχο,οτι επεβαλα στον εαυτο μου αυτο που ηθελα και το τηρησα..κ γουσταρω γι αυτο(εδω ειναι το ψυχολογικο κομματι)

----------


## claire

ναι, όμως η ποιότητα της τροφής είναι καλή! δε νομίζω πως όσοι έχουν διαταραχές τρώνε άσχημα και γι΄αυτό τους πιάνει άγχος ότι θα παχύνουν. νομίζω πως και μια χαρά να τρώνε πάλι νιώθουν ενοχές.

άλλωστε η λακρυμόζα έλεγε πριν καιρό ότι τρώει μόνο φασολάκια ή κάτι τέτοιο. φαντάζομαι αν μια μέρα έτρωγε κοτόπουλο με ρύζι θα της φαινόταν υπερβολή

----------


## claire

επίσης ναι, αν στερείσαι κάποια στιγμή θα σε πιάσει αμόκ. οπότε ξαναφτάνουμε στην αρχική σκέψη, ότι μια βδομάδα μόνο φρούτα θα οδηγήσει σε μια βδομάδα αμόκ. ειδικά όταν βλέπεις τον άλλο δίπλα να τρώει την μπουγατσούλα του και να χαίρεται και εσύ να είσαι αγκαλιά με το μπρόκολο :P

----------


## niah

> ναι, όμως η ποιότητα της τροφής είναι καλή! δε νομίζω πως όσοι έχουν διαταραχές τρώνε άσχημα και γι΄αυτό τους πιάνει άγχος ότι θα παχύνουν. νομίζω πως και μια χαρά να τρώνε πάλι νιώθουν ενοχές.
> 
> *άλλωστε η λακρυμόζα έλεγε πριν καιρό ότι τρώει μόνο φασολάκια ή κάτι τέτοιο. φαντάζομαι αν μια μέρα έτρωγε κοτόπουλο με ρύζι θα της φαινόταν υπερβολή*


Αν ειναι ετσι τοτε εχεις δικιο.



> επίσης ναι, αν στερείσαι κάποια στιγμή θα σε πιάσει αμόκ. οπότε ξαναφτάνουμε στην αρχική σκέψη, ότι μια βδομάδα μόνο φρούτα θα οδηγήσει σε μια βδομάδα αμόκ. ειδικά όταν βλέπεις τον άλλο δίπλα να τρώει την μπουγατσούλα του και να χαίρεται και εσύ να είσαι αγκαλιά με το μπρόκολο :P


 Εγω οταν το κανω αυτο δεν στερουμαι,ειλικρινα,τρωω οτι ποσοτητα θελω.Απλως για μια βδομαδα δεν τρωω μλκιες.κι αν τα καταφερω μετα τρωω μια χαρα,αν δεν μετα το χεζω τελειως, :( (εκει ισως παιζει το ρολο της και η στερηση που αναφερεις..)
Αυτος βεβαια ειναι ο τροπος μου.Καθενας υποθετω εχει τον δικο του.Απλως τον προτεινα για να νιωσει οτι κατεχει τον ελεγχο ωστε να μην καταφευγει στους εμετους που την εχουν διαλυσει.Μπορει να μαι λαθος.Απλως σ εμενα πιανει

----------


## pythagoras23

> επίσης ναι, αν στερείσαι κάποια στιγμή θα σε πιάσει αμόκ. οπότε ξαναφτάνουμε στην αρχική σκέψη, ότι μια βδομάδα μόνο φρούτα θα οδηγήσει σε μια βδομάδα αμόκ. ειδικά όταν βλέπεις τον άλλο δίπλα να τρώει την μπουγατσούλα του και να χαίρεται και εσύ να είσαι αγκαλιά με το μπρόκολο :P


μια χαρα ειναι το μπροκολο....με λαδακι και λεμονακι τα σπαει

----------


## claire

ναι ρε συ. κι εγώ το αγαπω το μπρόκολο και μάλιστα χωρίς αλάτι και λεμόνια και τέτοια. αλλά δεν μπορώ να τρώω κάθε μέρα μόνο μπρόκολο.

οκ, ρε συ νία, αλήθεια δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω αυτό που λες. εγώ αν μια βδομάδα τρώω μόνο φρούτα ακόμα και σε μεγάλες ποσότητες (βασικά αυτό μου φαίνεται εφιάλτης, πόσες φορές πάς τουαλέτα έτσι!?) θα πεινάω. πχ θυμάμαι περσι σε διακοπές που πχ τρώγαμε όλη μέρα φρούτα για να μπορούμε να κολυμπάμε συνέχεια, ένιωθα αδυναμία. εκτός αν τρώτε τα φρούτα και μετά την πέφτετε στον καναπέ.

----------


## niah

> μια χαρα ειναι το μπροκολο....με λαδακι και λεμονακι τα σπαει


ναι αλλα μπουγατσα ειναι δυο χαρες.Με κρεμα κ κανελιτσα τα σπαει ;ρ

----------


## pythagoras23

> ναι αλλα μπουγατσα ειναι δυο χαρες.Με κρεμα κ κανελιτσα τα σπαει ;ρ


ουτε τον καφε δεν μπορω να πιω γλυκο....μου βγαζει αναγουλα

----------


## niah

> ναι ρε συ. κι εγώ το αγαπω το μπρόκολο και μάλιστα χωρίς αλάτι και λεμόνια και τέτοια. αλλά δεν μπορώ να τρώω κάθε μέρα μόνο μπρόκολο.
> 
> οκ, ρε συ νία, αλήθεια δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω αυτό που λες. εγώ αν μια βδομάδα τρώω μόνο φρούτα ακόμα και σε μεγάλες ποσότητες (βασικά αυτό μου φαίνεται εφιάλτης, πόσες φορές πάς τουαλέτα έτσι!?) θα πεινάω. πχ θυμάμαι περσι σε διακοπές που πχ τρώγαμε όλη μέρα φρούτα για να μπορούμε να κολυμπάμε συνέχεια, ένιωθα αδυναμία. εκτός αν τρώτε τα φρούτα και μετά την πέφτετε στον καναπέ.


 Μια χαρα ειμαι εγω.Καμια αδυναμια δε νιωθω οταν τα τρωω με τον τροπο που σου λεω.Εχεις φαει καρπουζι με φετα?κανονικο γευμα ειναι.Ισως νιωθεις ετσι επειδη εχεις συνηθισει αλλιως,ή μπορει να σου λειπουν συγκεκριμενες βιταμινες,να εχεις ανεμια ή κατι τετοιο..

επισης δεν ξερω αν φανταζεσαι οτι λεω να τηρησει ενα προγραμμα τρωγοντας δυο ντοματουλες και ενα καροτο ημερισιως διχως λαδι και τετοια.
Καμια σχεση.Μιλαω να τρωει οτι ποσοτητες θελει με τυρακι λαδακι αλατακι απ ολα.Απλως να μην τρωει μλκιες.Αν και με αυτον τον τροπο νιωθει οτι θελει να τα βγαλει τοτε ειναι μεγαλυτερο το προβλημα απο οτι αρχικα καταλαβα.

----------


## niah

> ουτε τον καφε δεν μπορω να πιω γλυκο....μου βγαζει αναγουλα


κι εμενα..βαζω μονο 3 κουταλιες ζαχαρη ;ρ
εσυ πρεπει να αρχισεις να τρως.Ουτε τα παγωτα ή αλλα γλυκα σ αρεσουν?

----------


## pythagoras23

> Μια χαρα ειμαι εγω.Καμια αδυναμια δε νιωθω οταν τα τρωω με τον τροπο που σου λεω.Εχεις φαει *καρπουζι με φετα*?κανονικο γευμα ειναι.Ισως νιωθεις ετσι επειδη εχεις συνηθισει αλλιως,ή μπορει να σου λειπουν συγκεκριμενες βιταμινες,να εχεις ανεμια ή κατι τετοιο..
> 
> επισης δεν ξερω αν φανταζεσαι οτι λεω να τηρησει ενα προγραμμα τρωγοντας δυο ντοματουλες και ενα καροτο ημερισιως διχως λαδι και τετοια.
> Καμια σχεση.Μιλαω να τρωει οτι ποσοτητες θελει με τυρακι λαδακι αλατακι απ ολα.Απλως να μην τρωει μλκιες.Αν και με αυτον τον τροπο νιωθει οτι θελει να τα βγαλει τοτε ειναι μεγαλυτερο το προβλημα απο οτι αρχικα καταλαβα.


καρπουζι με φετα με ψηνει πολυ περισσοτερο απο τη μπουγατσα

----------


## pythagoras23

> κι εμενα..βαζω μονο 3 κουταλιες ζαχαρη ;ρ
> εσυ πρεπει να αρχισεις να τρως.Ουτε τα παγωτα ή αλλα γλυκα σ αρεσουν?


δεν μου αρεσουν τα γλυκα καθολου...απο φαγητα τα τρωω ολα ....παγωτο εχω να φαω δεκα χρονια τουλαχιστον

----------


## claire

πριν είπες τρως ΜΟΝΟ φρούτα. τώρα μου βάζεις και τυρί. χμμμ, οκ....

και μην βγάζεις μαλακίες όλες τις άλλες τροφές πλην των φρούτων ρε συ έλεος. το ψάρι είναι μαλακία? τα φασόλια είναι μαλακία? οι ξηροί καρπόι είναι μαλακία? το φιλέτο κοτόπουλο είναι μαλακία? 

και όχι δεν έχω αναιμία. μυς έχω και θέλω να τους διατηρήσω. και χωρίς πρωτείνη, δεν...;)

----------


## claire

καρπούζι με φέτα στο μεταξύ εμετός :$ η φέτα γενικά. φάτε κατίκι να δείτε νοστιμιά.

----------


## pythagoras23

> καρπούζι με φέτα στο μεταξύ εμετός :$ η φέτα γενικά. φάτε κατίκι να δείτε νοστιμιά.


τι ειναι το κατικι? κανα παραδοσιακο τυρι?

----------


## pythagoras23

> τι ειναι το κατικι? κανα παραδοσιακο τυρι?


νταξει το βρηκα ...ανετα χτυπαγα λιγο κατικι

----------


## niah

οχι μλκιες εννοω γλυκα,γυρους,σουβλακια και τετοια..
Γιατι βγαινουν συμπερασματα απο πραγματα που δεν λεω?Τοσο μπερδεμενα μιλαω?
Σου ξαναειπα και πριν οτι εγω τις σαλατες μου τις συνοδευω παντα με μπολικη φετα.
Δλδ μου λες οτι ολοι οι χορτοφαγοι πχ ζαλιζονται κ πεφτουν κατω?

----------


## Phoenix.S

> τι ειναι το κατικι? κανα παραδοσιακο τυρι?



Καρπούζι με φέτα τυρί?!?!?!

----------


## niah

> Καρπούζι με φέτα τυρί?!?!?!


ναι,τα σπαει.Και με γραβιερα παει βεβαια.,.

----------


## claire

η χορτοφαγική δίαιτα δεν είναι κάτι τόσο απλό όπως το παρουσιάζεις, πχ. τρώω κάθε μέρα σαλάτα με φέτα. πρέπει να τρως πολύ προσεκτικά για να αναπληρώνεις στοιχεία που θα σου έδινε πχ το κρέας. χρειάζεσαι όσπρια, χρειάζεσαι ξηρούς καρπούς, σόγια και διάφορα άλλα που εσύ δεν τα αναφέρεις. ενδεχομένως ναι, αν κάνεις τη διατροφή που λες συνέχεια και όχι για μια βδομάδα να αρχίσεις να ζαλίζεσαι. 

τέσπα, παιδιά ωραία η παρέα σας, αλλά έχω τραγικά πολλή δουλειά, σας αφήνω!!!

----------


## pythagoras23

> Καρπούζι με φέτα τυρί?!?!?!


ναι με φετα τυρι...και με κατι ξυνοτυρα παει super

----------


## Phoenix.S

> ναι,τα σπαει.Και με γραβιερα παει βεβαια.,.



Έχω ακούσει οτι δεν κάνει να το τρώς με τυρί γιατί μπορεί να πάθεις αλλεργικό σόκ.
Το έκανε και η μαμά μου αυτό παλιά αλλα τώρα σταμάτησε. (Απο χοληστερινη το σταμάτησε γιατί αλλιώς ακόμα το ίδιο θα έκανε!)

----------


## πιεσμενη

Πρωτεινες μπορουμε να παρουμε κ απο τα μανιταρια καθως κ απο τη σογια κ σιγουρα κ αλλα...αρα μπροεις να ζησεις κ μερικες εβδομαδες χωρις κρεατακι.. Παντα για μικρα χρονικα διαστηματα υπαρχουν κ υγιεινες εναλλακτικες!! :)

----------


## Phoenix.S

Η σόγια δεν είναι καλή.

----------


## Phoenix.S

Άκυρο αυτό με την σόγια

----------


## πιεσμενη

Τι εννοεις αυτο μ ετο ακυρο με την σογια Χαρα??

----------


## Phoenix.S

Είχα πεί οτι η σόγια δεν είναι καλή αλλα δεν εννούσα οτι δεν είναι καλή και είπα "Άκυρο αυτό με την σόγια" γιατί δεν ήξερα πως να το διαγράψω.
:D
Συγγνώμη.

----------


## niah

> η χορτοφαγική δίαιτα δεν είναι κάτι τόσο απλό όπως το παρουσιάζεις, πχ. τρώω κάθε μέρα σαλάτα με φέτα. πρέπει να τρως πολύ προσεκτικά για να αναπληρώνεις στοιχεία που θα σου έδινε πχ το κρέας. χρειάζεσαι όσπρια, χρειάζεσαι ξηρούς καρπούς, σόγια και διάφορα άλλα που εσύ δεν τα αναφέρεις. ενδεχομένως ναι, αν κάνεις τη διατροφή που λες συνέχεια και όχι για μια βδομάδα να αρχίσεις να ζαλίζεσαι. 
> 
> τέσπα, παιδιά ωραία η παρέα σας, αλλά έχω τραγικά πολλή δουλειά, σας αφήνω!!!


Ακριβως,αλλα μιλαω για περιορισμενο χρονικο διαστημα.Συγκεκριμενα ειπα οτι το κανω εγω για μια εβδομαδα.Αν καποιος τρωει συνεχεια ετσι σιγουρα θα του λειψουν απαραιτητα στοιχεια,οπως ελειπαν και σ εμενα στα 15 μου..και οντως ενιωθα αδυναμη γτ εκανα υπερβολες.Πιστεψε με σε αυτο που κανω δεν μου λειπει τπτ.Αν και ειναι δυσκολο να περιγραψω τη διατροφη μιας τετοιας βδομαδας γιατι το κανω διχως προγραμμα.Παντα μου ηταν δυσκολο να ακολουθω καποιο διατροφικο προγραμμα,γι αυτο και ποτε μου δεν εχω κανει διαιτα με την εννοια ενος συγκεκριμενου προγραμματος.
Καλη δουλεια,να σαι καλα.


ΥΓ Χαρα μπορεις να πατησεις επεξεργασια μνματος πανω στο μηνυμα που θες να αλλαξεις

----------


## πιεσμενη

> Είχα πεί οτι η σόγια δεν είναι καλή αλλα δεν εννούσα οτι δεν είναι καλή και είπα "Άκυρο αυτό με την σόγια" γιατί δεν ήξερα πως να το διαγράψω.
> :D
> Συγγνώμη.


Μπορουσες καλλιστα να εννοουσες την μεταλλαγμενη σογια οποτε θα ειχες κ δικιο!!! ;)

----------


## Phoenix.S

Αχ τα μανιτάρια είναι τέλεια.
:D:D:D

----------


## Phoenix.S

Ναι ναι αυτήν την σόγια δεν είναι καλή που την παίρνουν και την αλλάζουν νόμιζα για αυτήν την σόγια στην αρχή αλλα μετά είδα που είναι και η σόγια που κάνει καλό στον οργανισμό.

----------


## pythagoras23

> καρπούζι με φέτα στο μεταξύ εμετός :$ η φέτα γενικά. φάτε κατίκι να δείτε νοστιμιά.


τι μου το ειπατε αυτο με το κατικι??...τωρα που το ψαξα θελω να φαω κατικι αχχαχαχα

----------


## niah

> τι μου το ειπατε αυτο με το κατικι??...τωρα που το ψαξα θελω να φαω κατικι αχχαχαχα


χαχαχχαχ εγω ακομα δεν ειδα τι ειναι το κατικι.Προς το παρον μου κανει και η φετα.Και γαμω ειναι ;ρ

----------


## pythagoras23

> χαχαχχαχ εγω ακομα δεν ειδα τι ειναι το κατικι.Προς το παρον μου κανει και η φετα.Και γαμω ειναι ;ρ


μπορει γλυκα να μην τρωω αλλα handmade(full fat) τυρι το τσακιζω και σκετο...

----------


## Lacrymosa

τυρι δεν μπορω να φαω γιατι μου μυριζει αγελαδιλα... 

τρωω γιαουρτι κ φαντασιωνομαι οτι ειναι παγωτο...

ολη μερα δεν εφαγα τιποτα, μονο τωρα σκετο γιαουρτακι μεβγαλ... 

σκεφτομαι συνεχεια τι εφαγα χτες κ φρικαρω.. θελω να αρχισω διαιτα αλλα φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα την τηρησω...

εντωμεταξυ εχω παθει συγκαμμα στον κωλο απο τα καθαρτικα ισως επειδη βγαινουν κ τα οξεα μαζι κ νιωθω χαλια....

----------


## kyknos25

> τυρι δεν μπορω να φαω γιατι μου μυριζει αγελαδιλα... 
> 
> τρωω γιαουρτι κ φαντασιωνομαι οτι ειναι παγωτο...
> 
> ολη μερα δεν εφαγα τιποτα, μονο τωρα σκετο γιαουρτακι μεβγαλ... 
> 
> σκεφτομαι συνεχεια τι εφαγα χτες κ φρικαρω.. θελω να αρχισω διαιτα αλλα φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα την τηρησω...
> 
> εντωμεταξυ εχω παθει συγκαμμα στον κωλο απο τα καθαρτικα ισως επειδη βγαινουν κ τα οξεα μαζι κ νιωθω χαλια....


γεια σου ρε λακρυ!!σε παω με χιλια!!

----------


## O Frikoubikos

Το πιο ορθό ποστ το έκανε η Lou αλλά τώρα βαριέμαι να βρώ που ήταν για να το παραθέσω.

Ολοι οι υπολοιποί που μίλησαν για αυτοέλενχο και άλλες διάφορες συνταγές της επιτυχίας μάλλον δεν ξέρουν τι εστί βουλιμικό . Δεν καταπολεμείται με την δύναμη της θέλησης γιατί πολύ απλά εκείνη την ώρα έχει καμφθεί σε σημείο ανυπαρξίας . Τότε οτι βρείς μπροστά σου απλά το τσακίζεις με την ψευδαίσθηση οτι θα νιώσεις λίγο καλύτερα με τον κορεσμό που θα νιώσεις στο στομάχι αλλά η πραγματικότητα είναι οτι στο τέλος σε πιάνει απελπισία που υποβίβασες τον αυτοσεβασμό σου τόσο εύκολα και απο το τεράστιο βάρος σαν μπετό που νιώθεις στην κοιλιά . Οσες φορές όμως και αν συνηδητοποιήσεις οτι ο ''θησαυρός'' είναι άνθρακες , το φαινόμενο δεν παύει να επαναλαμβάνεται γιατί αυτή η πληροφορία εκείνη την στιγμή είναι εξίσου άφαντη με την θέληση .

Αυτό το πρόβλημα ξεπερνίεται μόνο επειτά απο ''σκληρή'' διαδικασία αυτογνωσίας , όλα τα άλλα είναι ημίμετρα με παροδική διάρκεια .

* Λάκρυ* , σε καταλαβαίνω όσο δεν φαντάζεσαι , και ξέρω πολύ καλά οτι μέχρι να ισορρπήσεις με τον εαυτό σου τέτοια ''έκτροπα'' δεν θα εκλείπουν απο την καθημερινότητα σου . Προσπάθησε μόνο μετά απο κάθε εκτροχιασμό σου να μην το ρίχνεις σε αντίμετρα απελπιστικής αντιμετώπισης . Είναι η απάτη με τα ''κυάλια'' όπως το λέω εγώ . Στην αρχή βλέπεις το ''πρόβλημα'' έχωντας τα ''κυάλια'' ανάποδα με αποτέσμα να φαίνεται μίκρο ασήμαντο και απόμακρο . Αυτό σε οδηγεί να πείς ''και τι έγινε μωρέ αν χλαπακιάσω λίγο , δεν θα πεθάνει κανείς '' , και στην συνέχεια τα φοράς κανονικά , τότε βλέπεις αυτο που έκανες πολύ μεγάλο και τραγικο σαν παγόβουνο , και αρχίζει η ''τρέλλα'' της ενοχής . Αυτό το δευτερο ''σκέλος'' τουλάχιστον μπορείς να το αποφύγεις . Είναι πιο εύκολο εκείνη την ώρα να πεί οτι αφού το έκανες τώρα τελείωσε . Το ίδιο 'διαβολάκι' είναι που μας βάζει στην πρίζα και κατόπιν μας πελεκάει ενελέητα . Σκοτσέζικο ντούς .

Σε περίπτωση πάντως που θές οπωσδήποτε κάτι για να ξερνάς μια είναι η λύση . Ληγμένο γάλα . Και με την σκέψη ισως οτι μπορεί να πιείς λίγο καμμιά φορά φτάνει για να βγάλεις όλα . Το είχα κάνει σε μια φίλη μου που είχε μεθύσει με ούζα . Δεν μπορούσε να ξεράσει και ένιωθε να της κόβεται η αναπνοή απο το πολύ ξύδι . Τότε θυμήθηκα οτι είχε στο ψυγείο της μια χάρτινη συσκευασία που είχε κάπως φουσκώσει . Με την πρώτη γουλία αμόλησε ολες τις ''ρουκέτες διασποράς'' που φύλαγε στο στομάχι της σε όλο το σπίτι . Ηθικό διδαγμα : Τίποτα δεν είναι για πέταμα , όλο και κάπου θα χρειαστεί . χαχαχαχαχα χοχοχοχοχο

----------


## Lacrymosa

χαχαχαχα αυτο με το γαλα εχω λιωσει !!!!!!!!! ρε συ τον εχω δοκιμασει αυτον τον τροπο (οχι με ληγμενο γαλα, αλλα με κανονικο που δεν ειχε ληξει) κ δεν μου εφερε εμετο αλλα απλα ενιωθα αηδια κ μυριζα αγελαδιλα... γενικα το γαλα φερνει φουσκωμα παντως κ ανακατωσουρα...
με το νερο με επιανε περισσοτερο, δεν ειναι κ τυχαιο αλλωστε οτι οταν πιει καποιος πολυ κ θελει να ξερασει για να φυγει το αλκοολ απο μεσα του πινει κανα διλιτρο κ βγαινουν νερακι.....
εχω δοκιμασει κ με γαραγρες... εχω σκεφτει κ μονη μου μαλακτικη νιβεα εβαζα, μεχρι εκει εφτασε η φαντασια μου λολ...!!
το θεμα ειναι οτι τιποτα απο αυτα δεν πιανει πλεον... η μονη λυση κ ευκολη κ γρηγορη ειναι εμετικο διαλυμα.. σε 20 λεπτα εχεις καθαρισει !!

στα υπολοιπα που λες εχεις δικιο, ειναι δυσκολα διαχειρισιμη η βουλιμια κ εκεινη τη στιγμη σε πιανει κατι σαν αμοκ, χανεις αυτοελεγχο κ αυτοσυνειδησια κ θεληση κ δυναμη κ θαρρεις κ κατι αλλο λειτουργει μεσα σου κ σε ελεγχει, κ αυτο ειναι το εκνευριστικο της υποθεσης.. τωρα πχ δεν ειμαι σε φαση βουλιμιας κ σκεφτομαι πιο καθαρα κ λεω "αμα ερθει θα κανω αυτο κ εκεινο να το αποφυγω", ελα μου ομως που οταν με πιασει η κριση δεν θα ειμαι σε θεση να ελεγξω τιποτα......

----------


## niah

> Το πιο ορθό ποστ το έκανε η Lou αλλά τώρα βαριέμαι να βρώ που ήταν για να το παραθέσω.
> 
> Ολοι οι υπολοιποί που μίλησαν για αυτοέλενχο και άλλες διάφορες συνταγές της επιτυχίας μάλλον δεν ξέρουν τι εστί βουλιμικό . Δεν καταπολεμείται με την δύναμη της θέλησης γιατί πολύ απλά εκείνη την ώρα έχει καμφθεί σε σημείο ανυπαρξίας . Τότε οτι βρείς μπροστά σου απλά το τσακίζεις με την ψευδαίσθηση οτι θα νιώσεις λίγο καλύτερα με τον κορεσμό που θα νιώσεις στο στομάχι αλλά η πραγματικότητα είναι οτι στο τέλος σε πιάνει απελπισία που υποβίβασες τον αυτοσεβασμό σου τόσο εύκολα και απο το τεράστιο βάρος σαν μπετό που νιώθεις στην κοιλιά . Οσες φορές όμως και αν συνηδητοποιήσεις οτι ο ''θησαυρός'' είναι άνθρακες , το φαινόμενο δεν παύει να επαναλαμβάνεται γιατί αυτή η πληροφορία εκείνη την στιγμή είναι εξίσου άφαντη με την θέληση .
> Συμφωνω,καπως ετσι το νιωθω κι εγω καθε φορα που συμβαινει.Εκεινη τη στιγμη δεν υπαρχει λυση,απλως αν την επομενη μερα αποφασισω οτι θα μαι σωστη περιοριζοντας τον εαυτο μου απ το να φαει μλκιες, κ το τηρησω μετα νιωθω δυνατοτερη κ καλυτερα,Βεβαια αυτο δεν ειναι η λυση καθως τα βουλιμικα ξαναπαρουσιαζονται σε αλλη φαση (μεχρι τωρα τουλαχιστον) κ το μετρο ξαναχανεται.
> Αυτό το πρόβλημα ξεπερνίεται μόνο επειτά απο ''σκληρή'' διαδικασία αυτογνωσίας , όλα τα άλλα είναι ημίμετρα με παροδική διάρκεια .
> Δικιο εχεις πρεπει να γινει βαθυτερη δουλεια,για να φτασει κανεις σ αυτο που αναφερεις παρακατω,την ισσοροπια.
> * Λάκρυ* , σε καταλαβαίνω όσο δεν φαντάζεσαι , και ξέρω πολύ καλά οτι μέχρι να ισορρπήσεις με τον εαυτό σου τέτοια ''έκτροπα'' δεν θα εκλείπουν απο την καθημερινότητα σου . Προσπάθησε μόνο μετά απο κάθε εκτροχιασμό σου να μην το ρίχνεις σε αντίμετρα απελπιστικής αντιμετώπισης . Είναι η απάτη με τα ''κυάλια'' όπως το λέω εγώ . Στην αρχή βλέπεις το ''πρόβλημα'' έχωντας τα ''κυάλια'' ανάποδα με αποτέσμα να φαίνεται μίκρο ασήμαντο και απόμακρο . Αυτό σε οδηγεί να πείς ''και τι έγινε μωρέ αν χλαπακιάσω λίγο , δεν θα πεθάνει κανείς '' , και στην συνέχεια τα φοράς κανονικά , τότε βλέπεις αυτο που έκανες πολύ μεγάλο και τραγικο σαν παγόβουνο , και αρχίζει η ''τρέλλα'' της ενοχής . Αυτό το δευτερο ''σκέλος'' τουλάχιστον μπορείς να το αποφύγεις . Είναι πιο εύκολο εκείνη την ώρα να πεί οτι αφού το έκανες τώρα τελείωσε . Το ίδιο 'διαβολάκι' είναι που μας βάζει στην πρίζα και κατόπιν μας πελεκάει ενελέητα . Σκοτσέζικο ντούς .
> 
> Σε περίπτωση πάντως που θές οπωσδήποτε κάτι για να ξερνάς μια είναι η λύση . Ληγμένο γάλα . Και με την σκέψη ισως οτι μπορεί να πιείς λίγο καμμιά φορά φτάνει για να βγάλεις όλα . Το είχα κάνει σε μια φίλη μου που είχε μεθύσει με ούζα . Δεν μπορούσε να ξεράσει και ένιωθε να της κόβεται η αναπνοή απο το πολύ ξύδι . Τότε θυμήθηκα οτι είχε στο ψυγείο της μια χάρτινη συσκευασία που είχε κάπως φουσκώσει . Με την πρώτη γουλία αμόλησε ολες τις ''ρουκέτες διασποράς'' που φύλαγε στο στομάχι της σε όλο το σπίτι . Ηθικό διδαγμα : Τίποτα δεν είναι για πέταμα , όλο και κάπου θα χρειαστεί . χαχαχαχαχα χοχοχοχοχο
> Μην της λες τετοια,μπορει να τα κανει ;ρ θα αγορασει επιτηδες γαλα κ θα το αφησει να ληξει για ωρα "αναγκης"


Μια ερωτηση ρε παιδια.Πως κανω πολλαπλη παραθεση?Δλδ να μπορω να γραφω σε διαφορα κομματια ενος μνματος διχως να βγαινουν αυτα μεσα στο μνμα του αλλου.

εντιτ:
λακρυ τουλαχιστον κανε αυτο που σου προτεινει.Κ να σε ξαναπιασει βουλιμικο μην προσπαθησεις μετα να τα βγαλεις.Κοιτα την επομενη να εισαι ενταξει.Ειδικα σε εμετο μην καταφευγεις πια.Αιμα αρχισες να βγαζεις.Τι αλλο θες για να σε προειδοποιησει οτι εχεις παθει ζημια?Εκτος των αλλων το λες και μονη σου οτι οι θερμιδες εχουν ηδη απορροφιθει απ τον οργανισμο.Μονο κακα δλδ εχει να σου δωσει αυτο που καταφευγεις μετα.
Προσπαθησε αυτην την ψυχραιμια και την καθαροτητα που λες οτι εχεις τωρα να την παρατεινεις.Ωραια αισθηση δεν ειναι?

υγ:μηπως εχεις δυσανεξια στο γαλα?

----------


## Lacrymosa

δεν ξερω αμα εχω δυσανεξια στο γαλα, παντως το γιαουρτι το τρωω μια χαρα κ μ αρεσει !! δεν εβγαλα πολυ αιμα, λιγο κ μπορει μαλλον να ηταν απο τα νυχια στον οισοφαγο... σημερα δεν εχω φαει ακομα τιποτα... ειναι ωραια αισθηση αυτη, αλλα φοβαμαι μην μου βγει μαζεμενο το βραδυ κ ξεσπασω....

----------


## niah

Δεν σε ρωτησα αν ειναι ωραια αισθηση να μην εχεις φαει τιποτα.Αναφερθηκα σ αυτο που ειπες οτι τωρα τα βλεπεις καθαρα.
Σταματα να πηγαινεις απ το ενα ακρο στο αλλο.Αυτο ειναι που σε στελνει εκει.Τη μια δεν τρως τιποτα και την αλλη τρως μαζεμενα οσα δεν εφαγες τη "μια"
Κανε μια φρουτοσαλατα να φας.Η φαε γιαουρτακι με φρουτα.κατι.Μην αφηνεις απωθημενα να μαζευονται.Ηδη λες οτι φοβασαι για το βραδυ.Μην μεινεις λοιπον κενη μεχρι το βραδυ.Αν δεν ειναι το βραδυ θα ναι αυριο-μεθαυριο.Τα απωθυμενα μαζευονται,δεν φευγουν.
Αν θελεις προσπαθησε να ακουσεις καποια πραγματα που λεγονται εδω.Δοκιμασε μπορει κατι να σε βοηθησει.Μην μενεις απλα στο να γραφεις τον"πονο" σου και μενοντας εκει.Κανε και κατι..Εδω δεν σου γραφουν μονο ατομα προσπαθωντας να πεταξουν αμπελοφιλοσοφιες,καποιοι περνανε ορισμενα ιδια πραγματα με εσενα και μπορει οντως καποιοι τροποι να μπορεσουν να βοηθησουν κι εσενα.
Σε ρωτησα για δυσανεξια επειδη ανεφερες αυτο το φουσκωμα που νιωθεις με το γαλα.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ισως εχω με το γαλα, δεν το χω ψαξει.. τι εξεταση κανεις για να δεις αμα εχεις δυσανεξια κ σε ποιες τροφες?? νομιζω σε διατροφολογο πρεπει να πας, κατι τετοιο...
Θα φαω μαλλον κανα ροδακινο γιατι αλλιως το βραδυ θα σαβουριασω τις μπουγατσες... κ δεν θελω να συμβει αυτο....

----------


## niah

Τα φουσκωματα ειναι σημαδι δυσανεξιας.
Ρωτησα τη μανα μου που μπορεις να κανεις εξετασεις αλλα δεν ξερει ;/ .Μαλλον διατροφολογο πρεπει να ρωτησεις.Παλιοτερα (δεν ξερω αν υπαρχουν ακομα)υπηρχαν κατι κεντρα που εκαναν τετοιες εξετασεις και σου λεγανε σε ποιες τροφες εχεις δυσανεξια.Με εξεταση αιματος γινοτανε νομιζω.
Ετσι μπραβο.Και το ενα ροδακινακι λιγο ειναι.Κοψτο μεσα σε γιαουρτακι,εγω βαζω και λιγη μαυρη ζαχαρη κι ειναι πεντανοστιμο.Οσο λιγοτερο νιωθεις να σου λοιπουν τροφες και στοιχεια τοσο σπανιοτερα θα κανεις βουλιμικα.Παραλληλα βεβαια οπως ξερεις κι εσυ θελει και το μεσα μας δουλεμα.

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

δεν ειναι σημαδια δυσανεξιας παντα , οταν ετρωγα πολυ και τα βγαζα καθημερινα ειχα φουσκωματα. ειναι τα υγρα του στομαχου.

----------


## claire

υπάρχει ένα γαλατάκι στο σούπερ μάρκετ με 80% λιγότερη λακτόζη για όσους έχουν δυσανεξία πάντως. είναι καλούλι, πολύ πιο ελαφρύ και με ωραία γεύση (μπουκάλι με κίτρινο καπάκι, δεν λέω μάρκα μην πουν ότι κάνουμε και διαφήμιση!)

----------


## niah

> δεν ειναι σημαδια δυσανεξιας παντα , οταν ετρωγα πολυ και τα βγαζα καθημερινα ειχα φουσκωματα. ειναι τα υγρα του στομαχου.


Μπορει να ναι κι ετσι




> υπάρχει ένα γαλατάκι στο σούπερ μάρκετ με 80% λιγότερη λακτόζη για όσους έχουν δυσανεξία πάντως. είναι καλούλι, πολύ πιο ελαφρύ και με ωραία γεύση (μπουκάλι με κίτρινο καπάκι, δεν λέω μάρκα μην πουν ότι κάνουμε και διαφήμιση!)


Ποιο,αυτο της *Δελτα* λες? ;ρ

----------


## Lacrymosa

http://www.shopnsave.gr/imagemagic.p...&h=&page=popup

αυτο εννοειται ?? παντως μ αρεσει που εξω δειχνει πουλακι κ οχι αγελαδα !!! :p

----------


## change

> εισαι .... χαζη....και το εννοω, κανε με ρεπορτ σκασιλα μου...
> αν πιστευεις οτι το να φτασεις 50-40 δεν ξερω εγω ... για να αρεσεις .... δεν θα μεινεις ποτε ικανοποιημενη απο τον εαυτο σου.
> ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΙΑΣΙΜΑΤΑ δρομος διχως σηματα.
> (αυτο ειναι δικια μου προσωπικη αποψη και δεν ενστερνιζομαι τι λενε οι υπολοιποι._)
> Τα υγρα στο στομαχι πρεπει να μενουν εκει για να βοηθουν στην διασπαση των θρεπτικων ουσιων και τον καταμερισμο των επιμερους στοιχειων της τροφης που προσλαμβανεις.
> Η μαλακια που κανεις ειναι οτι ξερνας σκοπιμως.... αδειαζεις το στομαχι σου, στεγνωνει , απαιτει νερο, θρεπτικες υλες και χρονο να ξαναδημιουργηθει το υγρο εκει μεσα, τρως το ξαναβγαζεις, δεν καταφερνεις τπτ ετσι,γιατι αφενος κουραζεις τον οργανισμο σου, η τροφη σου δεν χωνευεται σωστα με αποτελεσμα να τρως λιγο και να παχαινεις περισσοτερο.
> ρωτα εναν ενδοκρινολογο να σου πει... γιατι σιγα μην με πιστεψεις.
> και μην αρχισεις τις δικαιολογιες.




χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα αυτο με τον δρομο διχως σηματα εχει πολυ πλακα!!!αν και ποτε δεν υποστηριζα τιποτα απο ολα αυτα εχεις πλακα :P
τεσπα
λακρυ μου ομορφη δεν εισαι χαζη απλα κολημενη..οπως και εγω ημουν και μπορει να ειμαι ακομα αλλα με μπολικη απα8εια..

καταρχιν μπορεις να πα8εις καρκινο στον λαρυγγα η φαρυγγα (τα μπερδευω σορρυ ) με τους εμετους.
εγω ειμαι 66 κιλα και μ λενε οτι εχω σωματαρα.φυσικα δεν τους πιστευω απλα οπως και να το κανουμε ρε παιδι μου οταν απενοχοποιησεις το φαγητο και εχεις φυσιολογικο σωμα με ελαχιστα ποιασιματα 8α δεις ποσο ωραιο ειναι.ακομα και εγω που τα σιχαινομαι μου φανηκαν ωραια.
στεναχωριεμαι που δεν εστερνιζεσαι τις αποψεις μου και ας ειναι φυσικο επακολου8ω απο ενα foroum..
αυτο με το αιμα προσεξε το, δεν νομιζω να 8ελεις να πε8ανεις..
εγω παλια η8ελα ν αδυνατισω πολυ και να πινω αλκοολ και πιστευα οπως το ειχα στο μυαλο μου οτι ειναι ωραιο αυτο το icon.κα8ως περνουσε ο καιρος και το καταφερνα ειχα συνηδειτοποιησει οτι καταναλωνα τον χρονο μου στο ν προσπα8ω ν γινω κατι που με εκανε μονο δυστυχισμενη.δυστυχως η ευτυχως δεν 8α γινουμε ποτε ευτυχισμενη αν δεν ειμαστε υγιεις.

----------


## claire

αυτό το γαλατάκι είναι για μικρά παιδάκια 1-2-3 ετών, έχει γεύση βανίλια κάπως και είναι ρόφημα γάλακτος (είναι εμπλουτισμένο δηλαδή και με άλλοι στοιχεία). υπάρχει και άλλο για ενήλικες (χωρίς κουκουβάγια όμως!)

----------


## niah

αναφερεσαι στο γαλα της φωτογραφιας?
Αν λες για καποιο αλλο παντως που χει κατι αρκουδακια απεξω νομιζω, ειναι οντως κορυφαιο γαλα.Απ τα λιγα που μπορω να πιω ευχαριστα και σκετο.Αυτο δεν ειναι που εχει αρωμα βανιλιας?

----------


## claire

ναι, αναφέρομαι σε αυτό που έβαλε η λακρυμόζα. γενικά αποφέυγω τα γάλατα που είναι για παιδάκια, είναι συνήθως φουλ φατ και έχουν διάφορα πρόσθετα που δεν θα θέλω. ωστόσο η λακρυμόζα που συνήθως αναγκάζει τον εαυτό της να λιμοκτονεί ίσως να ωφεληθεί από ένα τέτοιο γαλατάκι.

δεν έχω πρόβλημα με το γάλα, δεν μου μυρίζει και μου αρέσει η γεύση του (πίνω μέχρι και κατσικίσιο!)

----------


## niah

Αυτο της φωτογραφιας δεν το χω δοκιμασει.Αλλα το αλλο που λεω ειναι κορυφη(ειναι κι αυτο για παιδακια) αν και δεν πρεπει να χει καμια διαφορα στη λακτοζη αυτο..μιαμ.
Αμα κανει το γαλα πετσα απο πανω μπλιαχ,οπως και το γιαουρτι.Το κατσικισιο(οχι του εμποριου)δεν ειναι που σχηματιζει πετσα απο πανω?

----------


## claire

μα η πέτσα είναι το σημαντικό! μην μου πεις ότι βγάζεις την πέτσα από το γιαουρτάκιιιιιι! είναι γιάμι γιάμι! σαν κρέμα!

----------


## niah

> μα η πέτσα είναι το σημαντικό! μην μου πεις ότι βγάζεις την πέτσα από το γιαουρτάκιιιιιι! είναι γιάμι γιάμι! σαν κρέμα!


μπλιααααα ;ρΡ το ξερω οτι ειναι πολυ θρεπτικη αλλα...με τιποτα.Κι ενα κομματακι να μου χει ξεφυγει καταλαθος αν το αντιληφθω οταν τρωω, μου ρχεται αναγουλα.
Αφου λες οτι αποφευγεις τα φουλ φατ,πως τρως την πετσα?αυτη κι αν ειναι φουλ

----------


## claire

ε, τέτοια γιαούρτια δεν τρώω κάθε μέρα, ενώ γαλά πίνω αρκετό και κάθε μέρα.

----------


## claire

σε λίγο θα φτάσουμε να ανταλλάζουμε και συνταγές και θα μας βρίσει η λακρυμόζα! χαχα! :)

----------


## niah

χαχαχαχ οκ.τελος.
μπλια παντως..μην ξεχνιομαστε ;ρ

----------


## Lacrymosa

> μα η πέτσα είναι το σημαντικό! μην μου πεις ότι βγάζεις την πέτσα από το γιαουρτάκιιιιιι! είναι γιάμι γιάμι! σαν κρέμα!


εγω την βγαζω . ολα τα παχυντικα εκει πανω ειναι φουλ στο λιπος, ο,τι ειναι νοστιμο κ ελκυστικο παχαινει ας μην το ξεχναμε αυτο...

----------


## λιλιουμ

μαλακιες. Δεν παχαινουν τα φαγητα ουτε τα γλυκα. Αν παχαιναν δεν θα υπηρχαν ανθρωποι που τρωνε τον αμπακο και δεν παιρνουν κιλο. Αμα ο μεταβολισμος σου ειναι χαλια παχαινεις. Αμα η ψυχολογια σου ειναι σκατα, τρως με ενοχες και αισθανεσαι πως αυτο που φας θα σε παχυνει.

----------


## Lacrymosa

ναι παιζει ρολο κ ο μεταβολισμος, εγω πχ παιρνω ευκολα αλλα κ χανω ευκολα, γι αυτο κ ειμαι αλλοτε 50, αλλοτε 52 αλλοτε 55, ξερω κοπελες που ειναι ο μεταβολισμος τους κ η κατασκευη τους ετσι που τρωνε τα παντα ομως κ δεν βαζουν γραμμαριο κ ειναι πετσι κ κοκκαλο κ ζηλευω γαμωτη μου, ειναι κ θεμα κληρονομικοτητας, δλδ αν ειναι στην οικογενεια παχυσαρκοι πρεπει να προσεχεις περισσοτερο

----------


## claire

> εγω την βγαζω . ολα τα παχυντικα εκει πανω ειναι φουλ στο λιπος, ο,τι ειναι νοστιμο κ ελκυστικο παχαινει ας μην το ξεχναμε αυτο...


καλά δεν ισχύει αυτό, υπάρχουν πολλά νόστιμα που δεν παχαίνουν. ειδικά αν τρως απ' όλα με μέτρο δεν έχεις θέμα και επίσης δεν νιώθεις τη στέρηση και είναι πιο δύσκολο να έχεις ξεσπάσματα σε τροφές. 

γενικά, η στέρηση είναι κακό πράγμα....

----------


## Lacrymosa

συμφωνω η στερηση ειναι ο,τι χειροτερο, αρχισα απο χθες να εντασσω κ την γυμναστικη στην καθημερινοτητα μου, εκανα 1 ωρα ποδηλατο, μετα περπατημα 1 ωρα σε χαλαρους ρυθμους (οχι τζοκινγκ) κ μετα εβαλα κατι τραγουδακια απο το mp3 κ χορευα, τοσο τελεια δεν εχω ξανανιωσει, παιδια η γυμναστικη ειναι ο,τι καλυτερο, βοηθαει στα παντα κ ανεβαζει κ τη διαθεση !!!! :)

----------


## elirene

λακριμοσα μεγαλο προβλημα κ εγω κανω συχνα εμετο αλλα οχι συνεχεια κ ποτε δεν εχω βουλιμια να 3ερεισ πως τα υγρα του στομαχου καταστρεφουν τον οισοφαγο κ μπορουν να δημιουργησουν συνδρομο μπαρετ πολυ ευκολα που σημαινει προκαρκινικο σταδιο στον οισοφαγο κ 3ερεισ ο οισοφαγος δεν χειρουργειται γιαυτο κοψε τις βλακειες πηγαινε σενα διατροφολο κ αρχισε να τρως ισορροπημενα
πρωινο, μεσημεριανο, απογευματινο, βραδυνο..
εγω εχω βολευτει πολυ με τον ατμομαγειρα τα φτιαχνω ολα εκει κ τρωω υγειινα τωρα συνηθως κανω εμετο γτ εχω προβλημα στο στομαχι αλλα καμια φορα εχω στο νου μ οτι μπορει να φαγα κ παραπανω λοιπον περιμενω να βελτιωθεις τρωγε χωρις να στερεισαι αλλα οχι υπερβολες βαλε ενα προγραμμα ανα καποιες ωρες κ αμα εχεις λιγουρες πιες μια κολα λιγητ να φουσκωσεις να μην θες φαι η μια μπυριτσα απτην κααταψυ3η στο μπαλκονι ειναι ωραια αυτα..
φτιαχνε ενα ωραιο πιατο με οτι σαρεσει κ πηγαινε στο τραπεζι με το ποτο σ τρωγε αργα αργα να το απολαυβανεις κ μην τρως στο ποδι

----------


## favvel

> αν μια βδομάδα τρως δηλαδή μια σαλάτα και 2 μπανάνες έχεις ενέργεια? ζαλάδες και σκοτοδίνες ίσως....
> 
> εμένα αυτά που έφαγες ρε λακρυμόζα δεν μου φαίνονται πολλά για να λες ότι έκανες βουλιμικό. νορμάλ πράγματα.


τωρα το διαβαζω το θεμα.ειμαι ακομα στην αρχη..συμφωνω στο πρωτο που ειπες.
και διαφωνω με το δευτερο.αυτα που ειπε ειναι υπεραρκετα για να εχει τυψεις μετα που τα εφαγε και να θελει να τα βγαλει.

Να συμπληρωσω 2 πραγματα.Το ενα που το εχω ξαναπει και να σ'το βαλω σαν ιδεα Λακριμοζα να το δοκιμασεις.Ειναι κατι που εκανα εγω παλια και μπορει ακομα να το κανω καμια μερα να με πιασει.Αν σε πιασει βουλιμικο,μπορεις εκεινη την ωρα να βαζεις αυτο το φαγητο που θες να φας μεσα στο στομα και που λαχταρας,αλλα μετα να πηγαινεις και να το φτυνεις?να το κανεις πολτο δλδ και να το φτυνεις στο νεροχυτη και να ριχνεις νερο και θα φευγει.και να μη σε παιρνει κανεις χαμπαρι.και να το κανεις αυτο για λιγη ωρα και μετα θα σου φυγει η μανια.

Το δευτερο πραγμα που ηθελα να πω ειναι σχετικα με τα φρουτα.Αισθανομαι οτι κακο κανουν παρα καλο.Δλδ αμα πεινας δε θα φας φρουτα.
Σε ξελιγωνουν,ειναι γλυκα και αισθανομαι δεν προσφερουν τπτ.Εγω μια χαρα ειμαι και χωρις αυτα δλδ.
Αλλο τα λαχανικα και το μαρουλι και η ντοματα.Αυτα ειναι καλα.Αυτα σου δινουν καλη ενεργεια.

Και κατι τελευταιο.Εχει σημασια σε τι φαση βρισκεται ο καθενας.Μπορει να γνωριζουμε ολοι τι πρεπει να κανουμε για να μην παχυνουμε αλλα να μην μπορουμε να το κανουμε.
Υπαρχουνε λογοι δλδ συγκεκριμενοι και δε φταιμε εμεις που λειτουργουμε ετσι(ο καθενας με τον τροπο του δλδ)στο θεμα του φαγητου.Αυτο ειναι 100% σιγουρο.Το ξερω απο την περιπτωση μου.Περναμε φασεις.
Λακριμοζα σου ευχομαι να ηρεμησεις ρε παιδι μου.Σαν ανεμοστροβιλος εισαι ιχιχιχχιχ!!
(βασικα μου αρεσουν οι ανεμοστροβιλοι)
αλλα εννοω να φτιαξεις το θεμα σου με τη διατροφη.
(κατσε να συνεχισω να διαβαζω το θεμα λιγο λιγο τα παω)

----------


## niah

Φαβελ,η λακριμοζα λειπει αυτον τον καιρο..ισως εχει νοσηλευτει απ οτι ειχε πει,δεν ξερω.Πιστευω να ειναι καλα οτι κι αν εγινε..
Οταν γυρισει βεβαια θα τα διαβασει..απλα σας το λεω για να το ξερετε και να μην περιμενετε αδικα απαντησεις προς το παρον.

----------


## favvel

ιιιιιι αληθεια λες??αχχ τι να πω..και θα πω κατι συνηθισμενο αλλα τι να κανω?ειμαι σιγουρη οτι υπαρχουν προβληματα στο σπιτι..εε νταξει κλασικα.απλο να το λες αλλα οχι να το ζεις.
και παντα αυτα τα προβληματα καπου αποτυπωνονται καπου πανε και καθονται.βρισκουν εναν οργανισμο,τον πιο ευαισθητο στα ερεθισματα,που απορροφαει την κακη ενεργεια
και ολα αυτα τα προβληματα αλλα χωρις νοημα και χωρις αποτελεσμα γιατι τα προβληματα δε λυνονται απλα δεν μπορει αυτος ο ανθρωπος να χειριστει με διαφορετικο τροπο την κατασταση και αρρωσταινει.
Αμα ειχε ηρεμια στην ψυχη της η Λακριμοζα δεν θα ειχε αυτα τα προβληματα.Και αυτο το προβλημα δεν το εχει επειδη εχει μανια να ειναι λεπτη για να αρεσει.Αυτο το αγχος,καλυτερα τη σκεψη την κανουν ολες οι γυναικες.Εχουν ομως ολες οι γυναικες αυτην την αναστατωση που εχει η Λακριμοζα στη ζωη τους?
Εγω δλδ τουλαχιστον αυτες που βλεπω ας πουμε και που προβαλλονται στην τηλεοραση με τα ωραια σωματα σιγουρα και κανουν εκπομπες ειναι δυνατες και σε μια ισορροπημενη κατασταση.

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Οπως εχω αναφερει κι αλου εχω κι εγω διατροφικο προβλημα και κανω εμετους και δυστυχως τον τελευταιο καιρο εχει ξεφυγει η κατασταση κια κανω 1-3 φορες την ημερα. Σε σχεση με τον οισοφαγο υπαρχουν προειδοποιητικα σημαδια οτι κατι δεν παει καλα? Κι εγω δεν μπορω να ηρεμησω. Τι στο καλο? Εκανα εμετο παλι πριν 2 ωρες και τωρα εχω εντονα την ταση να κανω ξανα και δεν μπορω να το αποφυγω συνηθως....

----------


## Ααχχιιννοοςς

Προσωπικα σε γενικες γραμμες απλα προσεχω, δεν στερουμε ιδιαιτερα και εξω θα βγω και θα φαω κανονικα και καθε μερα τρωω, απλα καποιες στιγμες το παρακανω και μετα προκαλω εμετο, δεν το ελεγχω εκεινη την ωρα.

----------


## elirene

οχι δεν εχεις συμπτωματα αν εχει βλαβες ο οισοφαγος..

----------


## BrokeN_DoLL

αμα εχεις νυχια ερεθιζεται. μπορει και οι αμυγδαλες σου να πριστουν

----------


## Lacrymosa

Παιδια τα διαβασα τα σχολια σας κ με βαλανε σε σκεψεις.. σε πολλα εχετε δικιο.. οταν σου λειπει η ισορροπια κ ο αυτοελεγχος κ δεν ξερεις πως να τα εξασφαλισεις κ να τα διατηρησεις τοτε ξεσπας με αλλες μαθοδους κ χανεις τον ελεγχο κ παλι προκυπτει φαυλος κυκλος που σε αναστατωνει... μπορει πχ για ενα μπισκοτο παραπανω που εφαγα απο οσα ειχα εξ αρχης προορισει να φαω να με πιασει εμμονη κ να το σκεφτομαι ολη μερα.. σου αποσπα η σκεψη αυτη ολα τα συναισθηματα σου κ διαμορφωνει ριζικα την ψυχολογικη σου κατασταση τη δεδομενη στιγμη κ οχι μονο..

σχετικα με αυτο που λετε για τον οισοφαγο μπορει να πρηστουν οι αδενες κ να χρειαστεις καυτηριασεις, εγω εκανα 2 φορες, κ ειναι πολυ αηδιαστικο, ασε που μετα δυσκολευεσαι να ξερασεις η βγαινει κ αιμα κ με δυσκολια.......

----------

